# How slow for near 100% success



## JeffDelucia (Jun 14, 2010)

How slow do you need to go for a near 100% success rate on 3x3? (BLD)


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2010)

6:23 is the minimum time required for a success every time.

HOW LONG IS A PIECE OF STRING???


----------



## JeffDelucia (Jun 14, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 6:23 is the minimum time required for a success every time.
> 
> HOW LONG IS A PIECE OF STRING???



:fpOf course I wasn't asking for a specific time... I was asking people how slow they need to go for them to have near 100% accuracy.


----------



## Kirjava (Jun 14, 2010)

Slow enough?


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 14, 2010)

Slow enough to be sure you went through all the pieces and will be able to recall all of your memo accurately.

Or in other words, a multi BLD kinda slow


----------



## shelley (Jun 14, 2010)

I have no idea. If I'm going slowly for accuracy, I don't time myself.


----------



## incessantcheese (Jun 14, 2010)

i'm not sure myself, since i haven't had a successful blindfolded attempt yet.

what? i thought we were all giving useless replies that don't answer anything!

edit: btw is it just me or does that facepalm icon look like the top of homer simpson's head. i just now, after months of seeing it, realized that it's probably a generic smiley and not a random homer simpson.


----------



## Samania (Jun 14, 2010)

incessantcheese said:


> edit: btw is it just me or does that facepalm icon look like the top of homer simpson's head. i just now, after months of seeing it, realized that it's probably a generic smiley and not a random homer simpson.



I kinda see it now


----------



## That70sShowDude (Jun 14, 2010)

Samania said:


> incessantcheese said:
> 
> 
> > edit: btw is it just me or does that facepalm icon look like the top of homer simpson's head. i just now, after months of seeing it, realized that it's probably a generic smiley and not a random homer simpson.
> ...



Ohhh, it is a smiley ...


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 14, 2010)

The top % in competition is 80 I think?


----------



## shelley (Jun 14, 2010)

The replies are useless because the question is kind of meaningless. How close to 100% success do you want? I can spend a day memorizing a cube and that will probably get me near 100% success rate, or I can spend a month memorizing a cube until I can recite the permutation in my sleep and that might get me an even higher success rate. What kind of confidence interval are you looking for? I imagine you meant to ask something like "what's the minimum time you'd have to spend memorizing to ensure a 95% success rate?" which would at least get answers that are somewhat meaningful.

In theory anyway. When most people practice blindfold they try to go as fast as possible, because in an event with a "best of x" format time matters a bit more than accuracy. Maybe someone like Haiyan who practices only blindfold might be able to give some insightful answers, but most of us don't analyze our accuracy rate that thoroughly.


----------



## Erdos (Jun 14, 2010)

shelley said:


> What kind of confidence interval are you looking for? I imagine you meant to ask something like "what's the minimum time you'd have to spend memorizing to ensure a 95% success rate?" which would at least get answers that are somewhat meaningful.


People would still mock him for trying to be so specific when no one ever quantifies their data in that manner when solving.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'll try to post a sensible answer. My accuracy rate barely changes when I slow down/speed up. At home I think I have 90% success with a sub-2 average. If I went to, say, 3 minute solves I think I might hit 92% so there's really no point in it. Obviously if I try to memo in sub-10 then my accuracy will drop to 1%, but that's just silly


----------



## nck (Jun 14, 2010)

kinch2002 said:


> I'll try to post a sensible answer. My accuracy rate barely changes when I slow down/speed up. At home I think I have 90% success with a sub-2 average. If I went to, say, 3 minute solves I think I might hit 92% so there's really no point in it. Obviously if I try to memo in sub-10 then my accuracy will drop to 1%, but that's just silly



1% is good enough Keep trying, someday you will set a new WR noone can break


----------

